# Cervix Position right before AF?



## dreamy

My AF is due to start sometime between tomorrow and Tuesday. I've been feeling out the past day or so....don't know why, just a feeling. I've been really down in the dumps.

However, I just checked my cervix and it VERY high and closed. It almost feels like it's horizontal too. I thought the cervix dropped before AF? 

Does anyone know? Is there still hope?


----------



## sarina53172

for about a week my cervix has been high and soft..cant tell if open or closed and its still high today im due for af in 3 days.... and i heard that yes it does drop and get hard before AF fx for both of us


----------



## dreamy

I'm not sure if it's soft or firm. I've never really been able to distinguish between the two. I'm thinking it was more firm, but I'm unsure.

It's definitely very high...had to do some tricky moves to reach it :haha:, and it's definitely closed.

It's also laying horizontal. I'm not sure what to make of that. Does that mean anything?


----------



## dreamy

Oh, it's also very wet and slippery.


----------



## loveinbinary

I don't mean to be a downer, but cervical position is one of the most unreliable pregnancy indicators, I found this out the hard way. The cycle before my bfp I was two weeks late and my cervix was so high I could barely reach it and very much closed. It felt as though it never had an opening to begin with. But alas, after a negative blood test that bloody witch showed and I was devastated. After I got my bfp I continued to check my cervix, which ended up causing me to spot early on. I discovered that my cervix really wasn't all that high, was very soft and to my complete surprise VERY open... It stayed open for several weeks. Unless you check your cervix very regularly over many cycles it's really hard to tell because every woman is different and their cervix behaves differently throughout their cycle. I wish I could be of more help or have better news. I very much remember googling away trying to find out what my cervix meant.


----------



## dreamy

loveinbinary said:


> I don't mean to be a downer, but cervical position is one of the most unreliable pregnancy indicators, I found this out the hard way. The cycle before my bfp I was two weeks late and my cervix was so high I could barely reach it and very much closed. It felt as though it never had an opening to begin with. But alas, after a negative blood test that bloody witch showed and I was devastated. After I got my bfp I continued to check my cervix, which ended up causing me to spot early on. I discovered that my cervix really wasn't all that high, was very soft and to my complete surprise VERY open... It stayed open for several weeks. Unless you check your cervix very regularly over many cycles it's really hard to tell because every woman is different and their cervix behaves differently throughout their cycle. I wish I could be of more help or have better news. I very much remember googling away trying to find out what my cervix meant.

Thank you. I appreciate this answer (even if it wasn't a "OMG YOU'RE DEFINITELY PREGNANT" answer :rofl:)

I checked my cervix a few days after I O'd and it was VERY low. It's gone back up and it's got me slightly hopeful again.


----------



## loveinbinary

I really hope this is a good sign for you and your bfp is just around the corner. I wish I could give you an "OMG YOU ARE TOTALLY PREGNANT!!" but I can't. Everyone is different so fingers crossed this is what you've been waiting for.


----------



## Rona

I agree with loveinbinary, cervix position also change throughout the day and how you check it, whether standing up, sit on toilet or any others. I have my cervix open and high even after a week of ovulation. So I use this method only before my Ovulation and while ovulate, then I stop, just because I don't want get confuse and questions myself :)

I hope it a good news in your case. Baby dust.


----------



## sarina53172

yes i know its unreliable but thats is just something alot of people have said that before af you cervix usually is low and firm. i just check it for kicks n giggles LOL


----------

